# Legends of AKFF - Bob "Richo" Richardson, AKA Dodge



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Richo.. I have been lucky enough to have enjoyed a few sessions fishing with Dodge and can concur with Red that he is truly deserving of this award. Well done mate.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Congratulations Bob "Richo" Richardson, a worthy recipient!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking forward to your next 6000 posts Richo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

good on ya Richo, a well deserved award


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Great idea Mods / Site Admin and a very worthy recipient first up in Richo  
I have had the pleasure of meeting Richo in person whilst holidaying on the GC two years ago and enjoyed a couple of coldies with Richo, Spottymac and Headman from memory one afternoon.
A true gentleman who is always willing to offer good advice to the newer forum members is Richo!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Red, a wonderful idea and a well deserved first and in my mind always leading legend on the AKFF forum , i sort of drifted towards Richo as a friend when i first joined and i will never regret it , although we have never met i consider him my very good friend and my mate and i would do anything that enabeled me to take the piss out of him , :shock: :shock: because boy does he give it to me , :lol: :lol: :lol: love ya like a brother Richo and i hope the 2 of us older more gentile anglers get an opportunity to have a few coldies together in the future , funny that , i've always liked older men :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

No animal was hurt or killed during the processing of this post , and the content is guaranteed biodegradable


----------



## bankmaggot (Nov 9, 2008)

Right behind you,way way behind you! Congrats.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

*'Legend of AKFF- Bob "Richo" Richardson, AKA Dodge'* ...... I'll drink to that 8) 
a brilliant concept Red and I personally could not think of a more worthy recipient ... 
 my heartiest of congratulations to you Mate  
can't wait for the next AKKFer week-end-camp-meeting with this gentleman in our midst :lol: 
for akffers who how him well .... 
can you just imagine a "Richo Roast" around the camp fire (give the man a few glasses of Grandfather Port first) :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: my gut hurts just thinking about it :lol: :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Here Here!

To all of the above.....magnificent effort, and I hope to meet you someday!

Cheers Andybear


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Sincere congrats Richo,

a worthy and now legendary recipient! You have certainly brightened my forum experience with your pearls of down to earth wisdom and gentle encouragement.

Warmest wishes and hope to shake your hand in person one day.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

On ya Richo, your a scholar and a gentleman, and when I grow up I just want to be like you  ........maybe minus the moe and that silly hat. ;-) :lol:


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations Richo, enjoy the honour bestowed upon you, and thank you for your worldly contributions. 8)

Warmest Regards

Al


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well done The Legend Dodge, very well deserved. 8)


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

congrats richo sincere thanks for all your help pete


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good on you Richo. There is always the spare Swing in the backyard and cold beer in the fridge if you are ever in Melbourne and keen for a paddle or just a cold ale.

Regards
Grant


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Your blood is worth bottling ' Richo' See you at the next GCAKFF social meet,


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations Dodge.

I agree with all that has been said. Well done mate.

Butts...


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome work Dodge (Richo),

Well deserved sir, I still have the PM's you have sent me with advice in them over the last couple of year, very sagely advice at that.

I'll raise a wee dram in your name


----------



## lotta (Sep 6, 2007)

ah -mate as mr benaud would say marrrrrvellous -congrats -an honour well deserved


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

congratulations Dodge! yr positive comments are always great to read... here's to another 6000 posts!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

To right, has been a delight reading your posts and handy pointers in my time here Richo and is no doubt you fit the above description, you sure are a walking encyclopedia ;-) Oh and if you do happen to run into Bazz oneday, keep ya shoes on if you like your toes or take his mind off them with a pair of mesh stockings. :lol: Heres hoping the bass gods are on your side this season !!


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the award Richo - it has been a pleasure knowing you through this forum.

Cheers

dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Onya Richo ;-)
You're a true gentleman and goldmine of knowledge and inspiration.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I think Dodge's answers tell a lot about the bloke under the hat. He really is a unique character to have on a forum such as this.

He's not one for big-noting himself or trying to 'out-do' others. He's humble and always willing to help out. He's friendly, honest and as Aussie as you can get.

I've only met Dodge once - and on that occasion he was helping out another AKFFer by delivering a rod. He didn't have to do it, but that's the type of bloke he is - always willing to chip in and willing to lend a hand where needed.

Good onya Dodge - you are a bloody good bloke, and you help to make this forum such a great place.

Cheers. 8)


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

well done buddy!!! you will have to show your new gold logo off on the table motif for the next meeting...congrats again, truely deserving!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

all of the above,
good on ya Dodge

Thank god you are all right Dodge, when i saw the title of the thread i feared the worst :shock:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's to ya Dodge.

Well done & well deserved.

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats Richo, A job well done. Happy fishing for the future.
Locky 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Well deserving Gentleman of the Waters...... :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good on you Richo!
You have allways been the 1st one to give sensible advice and the 1st one to dig in and lend a hand   
God! Anyone would think your dead :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

C


----------



## tobes (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats Richo you were the first to welcome me at AKFF and give me valued advice on my next purchase looking forward to much more advice and allso meeting the man behind it.
BIG CHEERS john (tobes)


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

You deserve the honour Richo, you are a great person and really love your yak fishing. I have enjoyed every yak trip we have had because of your company. Keep those paddles turning over Richo and keep bringing those bass to that swing of yours.

Cheers to you Richo,

john.


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Well done Richo.

its folk like you that make this forum so enjoyable, Thoroughly deserved mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Three cheers for Dodge, definately one of the AKFF legends. Always a fantastic sense of humour and quick wit, even with the one finger typing ;-) , just imagine the number of posts once you learn to touch type  :lol: . Looking forward to meeting you one day very soon at one of the Bass camps 

Thanks for the encouragement you gave me when building my yak too and keep up the great posts mate, you're a star


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

A great idea Red - and never a more deserving recipient!!

I had the pleasure of meeting Richo for the first time recently at his campsite at Wivenhoe. (naturally, with coldie or two.....)
A true gentleman who is always willing to offer a assistance if the need arises.

Many thanks for sharing your ideas, the humour & the wealth of experience you continually present via the forum - it is very much appreciated!!! 
Congratulations Richo!!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWR0vtxAAABHfgAAQUKWAEiggGCou/v4gIABIinkh6gB5QDQeo00GqaeiNNogADRppkSYgMFoshDvZ2AqKR+rfutSo0pCGR4m4QfEuMyBgbIMGHYJyEUYg4vkQ9q1hdFdcjg1yQR0tT9MTX+LuSKcKEgOl9uIAA==


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Well deserved. Thank Dodge for your valuable contribution to the sport and this site/community.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

ditto what Rawprawn said. 

I have never forgotten that thread about Dodges probs with the skin cancer. The description of how he gets selectively filleted has never left me and and a tube of 30+ is always within arms reach as a result. :? :? :?

Onya Dodge!!!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrat's Richo, well deserved, have read a lot of your down to earth and funny posts, getting some great idea's. The way you help people is a credit to you.
Great idea Scott, and a fine, first recipiant.


----------



## domn8r (Nov 8, 2007)

Well done Dodge.You have set the benchmark.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When first approached by Scott to be the inaugural Legend of AKFF I originally declined feeling many had been in the kayak fishing far longer than me and with some remarkable captures....he replied explaining it was being based not just on fishing excellence, but over a wider range of criteria that had contributed to the forum and members, so like a politician I did a U turn and accepted the compliment being offered, but there are others who could as easily fitted the bill.

I am extremely grateful to the many members who have replied to this thread [and by PMs] and in such generous terms, and their comments are accepted with humility and heartfelt thanks.

For me time on the forum is like visiting a club or pub with mates with a lot of good natured banter mixed with an exchange of ideas and experiences.

I have personally met many AKFFers who I now happily call mate, as well as others who I only know by forum posting or PMs and will likely never meet but thanks for your company here.



> He joined at 11:57 pm - whether this should be considered an indication of his enthusiasm, or a tribute to insomnia, we're not really sure.


Do remember why the late hour of registration occurred...like many others I lurked for a while reading the forum pages before deciding to join the AKFF family as member #85

And also like many others since, my first post was along the lines of "tell me about the Espri, is it good?", as you can see little changes on the forum, we have all been there at one time and thats why helping a newbie is so easy. .

Again thanks to all, and will continue to hang around for a while longer I hope ;-)


----------



## Seadog (Nov 5, 2007)

Congratulations Dodge your a legend and its your SHOUT Wednesday night


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats Dodge. I'll always remember your kind posts when I was new to the forum. It's nice to see the recognition for all the hours you've put into the forum and kayak community. Well done! There'll be no shortage of fishing buddies, cold beers and windy days if you make it to Melb!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

On ya Dodge your a star

Regards
Ant


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Well deserved, Richo!

I've been privileged a few times to listen to your old yarns and come away richer from the experience.

Thanks for always being forthcoming with good advice and an icy cold beer.

Think I owe you a couple! :shock:

You'll be travelling well at the next meeting then!

Matt


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Well done Richo you are a legend.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Congrats Richo

Look forward to meeting you out on the water one day and picking up some tips from a true master of the craft!


----------



## fullmetaljacket (Nov 11, 2007)

like everyone else has said before me, congrats Richo a truly deserving reward to a truly deserving gentleman. Also congrats on getting your mug in the Fishing World mag too


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Well and truly deserved Dodge!!!!    
I have never forgotton the honesty and respect you showed me when I first rolled up to that camping weekend at Maroon ;-) .You are a true gentleman and a rare breed.
Congralutions Dodge.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey Richo, well deserved and a very fine idea. I know I'm a little late getting in but that's kayak fishing. Well done mate, and make sure you look me up next time you're in Noosa -- I might just have a bottle of port in the drinks cupboard.

Kev


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats Dodge and well deserved mate. Due recognition for the support and encouragement you've shown to many of us when new to the forum. Thanks and I look forward to the next 6000 posts.







AJD


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Stirling idea chaps, cheer's Richo!


----------



## kaktus (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers Richo,

It was not until I saw you take to the swing with a vengence that I could even think of drilling a hole in the Viking.
I bought a recent Boat Guide and was most uplifted to see you on the inside. Classic


----------



## tugga (Mar 24, 2008)

Good on ya Richo. Thanks for all your tips, advice & encouragement for all on the forum. Hopefully will get to meet up with you one day & enjoy a lite ale or two.
Ray


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

I,ve just come across this post.
What a fantastic idea and a no brainer to give it to Dodge.
He has helped me and many others take on this great adventure.
I just love it every time I am on my yak and thats down to this forum and
guys like Dodge.
Well deserved mate, congratulations.

Ian


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Ian , nice to wear from you champion , RICHO , theve made you a sticky , :shock: :shock: well what about that , now your a permanent or semi permanent sticky , this thread will be alive for ages and whenever i want to throw some shite at ya , i can just dial you up and fling , what a great idea, and a man in your position will really have no right of reply as decorum has to be kept :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , ahhhhh i love it when a plan comes together , ya never know , i may even bring up that little matter of the stripper you have been so keen to keep quiet :shock: :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Like others, I've just stumbled across this thread.

Congratulations Dodge - I now look back at some of the early questions I asked with embarrassment - but you consistently answered with concern and detailed advice.

Fellow yakkers up north are lucky to have you... I'm guessing the monthly catch-ups wouldn't be missed.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

only new on the scene but Dodge has had specific answers to a couple of questions that went beyond conjecture and were genuinely helpful...

thanks Dodge


----------



## Orange (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Dodge, I know this is a bit late but stumbled over it this evening. I know in the short time that we have been on the forum your name pops up every day with helpful hints and witty comments. We really enjoy reading the forum and thank you for your comments on our postings, too ;-)

Cheers,
Georgia


----------

